# Black & Decker BT2500 Table Saw



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Might any of you have any knowledge/thoughts about the Black & Decker BT2500 Table Saw?

I have an opportunity to pick one up for about $125 … but I wanted to run it by the experts first.
(mind you, I am strictly a DIY/Home Hobbiest level project/woodworker–not a professional or any intention of becoming one)














Thanks for any comments, insight and/or advice you can provide.





TOM


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Keep looking on CL. You can find better brands selling for same or less.

I have found at least where I live that I can buy Delta contractor saws for 100 or less. Much better saws.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

What would be the objection(s) to this particular saw, though?

:huh:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2002/CPSC-Black--Decker-Announce-Recall-to-Repair-Table-Saws-/


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2002/CPSC-Black--Decker-Announce-Recall-to-Repair-Table-Saws-/


i saw that …. but then I also found some additional info concerning the recall – as follows:




> _”Check the date code – If the date code is from 200128-CT through 200148-CT, then it must be repaired. Note: id the date code is followed by an “R” your saw has already been repaired. The date code is located on the front of the tool on the nameplate.”_




So, I guess I would need to check the date code on the name plate of the saw – to see if it was made after the recall/repair


----------

